
Music based social media. Just launched my new startup - seklum
http://www.fusionpic.com
======
sarcasmatwork
No https, UI/UX looks like its from the 90's. Content does not load. Colors
are a mess... What is this a concept of?

~~~
seklum
Not all the songs have posts on them yet. You post pictures to a specific time
during the song and then they show up while listening.

As far as design I've just been focusing on making it functional for now.

------
seklum
What do you guys think of the concept?

